# How often should I wash duvet cover?



## sora

Hi,
How often do you wash your duvet cover and shams? I wash my sheets about twice a month but should I wash the duvet cover this often too? I have beautiful but expensive organic duvet covers I don't want to ruin by washing too often. Do you vacuum your duvet cover?


----------



## blairhoney

Well I don't sleep with flat sheets, so I wash mine about half as often as I wash my sheets. I should probably wash it as often as I wash my sheets, but I hate wrangling it back on the comforter.

If I did use flat sheets, I'd probably do it every couple months. Depends how gross you think it's getting (and what you think gross is).


----------



## Ola_

I wash the sheets (including all the pillow cases) every two weeks, and the duvet cover about every 2-3 sheet changes. I use flat sheets so they are between us and the duvet cover, so I figure they don't get that dirty.

It sure is fun getting that cover back on, isn't it? I usually grab the duvet and climb right into the cover to get it in there and get it straight. DH looks at me funny when I do that.


----------



## sora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
I wash the sheets (including all the pillow cases) every two weeks, and the duvet cover about every 2-3 sheet changes. I use flat sheets so they are between us and the duvet cover, so I figure they don't get that dirty.

It sure is fun getting that cover back on, isn't it? I usually grab the duvet and climb right into the cover to get it in there and get it straight. DH looks at me funny when I do that.









I see... I didn't know what flat sheets are for!
I hate getting the cover back on. I will try doing the same thing. It sounds like it will work well. Thanks!


----------



## ASusan

Yes, I vacuumed between washes. Washed about once a month. I'm another one here who climbs inside the cover to get the comforter up into the corners where it belongs!


----------



## kirstenb

I HATE getting mine back on- I don't wash it nearly as often as I should. Maybe once every two months? Vacuuming is a good idea!


----------



## crl

We have dust mite allergies so all our bedding gets washed and dried on hot every week.







: I don't use flat sheets so we sleep with just the comforter (inside a dustmite encasing) inside the duvet.


----------



## lanamommyphd07

When I used duvet covers I washed them about every two weeks--two in rotation so I could wash one and use one. When they were done drying, I turned them inside out, grabbed the corners of the comforter with the duvet from the inside, and just shook it down over the comforter. It was way easier than wrestling it in the thing.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

We use flat and fitted sheets and wash them about every two weeks most of the year...more often in warmer months since we don't have A/C and less often in cooler months since we rarely use the heat (mild climate). When our mattress was new, we rotated it monthly and that was when I washed every single fabric item on our bed. Now, we rotate the mattress every quarter and I wash every fabric item on the bed once or twice in between.

For duvets, I sew a grosgrain ribbon in the corners. Fold ribbon in half and hand or machine stitch the fold to the duvet seam about 2 inches from corner.

I flip the duvet inside out and untie the corners, leaving the duvet inside out. I wash it that way and line dry it that way to prevent fading. Then, I lay the duvet out on the bed inside out and grab each corner of the comforter and tie them to the duvet, then flip the whole thing right side out and shake. No more climbing inside the cover! LOL (I did that, too!) It is fast and your comforter stays more even inside the duvet.


----------



## p.s

I use a flat sheet under the duvet/comforter.

so flat sheet change weekly.
Duvet change approx 2-3 week, or once there is _any_ smell to it (my nose is pretty sensitive).
wash twice on delicate cycle in my front loading washer (which causes less wear tear than top loading). The second cycle is without soap, just water, which I think is "necessary" for my front loader.
Air dry, not machine dry.
We use ones bought from outlet which have held up well despite ferquent washings. I plan to use them for at least another 10 y, at this rate of wear.
I would think vaccuming would be more traumatic to the fibers than a gelicate front loading wash cycle, but we also don't have pets.


----------



## cristeen

I don't wash mine nearly as often as some of you ladies. Mine gets washed once a month tops, and that's only if the cats are shedding.

To "easily" get it back on the comforter... I have little clips for the four corners of the duvet (to keep the comforter from bunching), so I turn the duvet inside out, lay it out on the bed, lay the comforter on top of it, and clip the four corners of the comforter to the duvet. Then I reach inside the duvet and grab the two clips in the furthest corners, pull them through and shake the whole thing out. THen I usually make DH help me, we each take two corners (you can feel the clips through the duvet, so we grab those), back up until the comforter is fairly taut and "fluff" it up until the whole thing settles into place. It only takes about 2 minutes and it's much easier that way.


----------



## slsurface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
I wash the sheets (including all the pillow cases) every two weeks, and the duvet cover about every 2-3 sheet changes. I use flat sheets so they are between us and the duvet cover, so I figure they don't get that dirty.

It sure is fun getting that cover back on, isn't it? I usually grab the duvet and climb right into the cover to get it in there and get it straight. DH looks at me funny when I do that.

















, this is what I do too! I also wash the duvet cover about every month. I figure it's cold, so we're not sweating a lot or anything...plus it's too much hassle.


----------



## erinsmom1996

I wash mine about every two or three weeks. I change the bed sheets every week. I just hate trying to get the comforter back in the duvet cover. It takes forever to get it flat and even...I'll have to try climbing in it, that just mgiht help!


----------



## choli

We don't use flat sheets, and we wash all - sheets, pillowcases, duvet - every week. We change the pillowcases twice a week.


----------

